# atitool and 8800GTX



## Reservoir_Dog (May 7, 2007)

I have a problem with this program or my card....
When i start atitool and start 3d view to raise my temps, it go to 85 deg celcius then it freezes, one time i got the BSOD with the infinite loop problem.

I am using the latest no beta version, and 158.22 drivers.
I can game for a long time without having BSODS except for HL2 engine, is it the card?
Its a MSI 8800GTX OC....


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 7, 2007)

W1zzard will be better able to answer this one. I know 0.27 is still in beta, so that could also be the issue.


----------



## blobster21 (May 7, 2007)

i'm also a 8800GTX owner and i'm running atitool 0.25 beta 15 (together with forceware 158.22) for 3months now. You might want to try this earlier release, at least you know it works ok with your hardware.


----------



## d44ve (May 7, 2007)

what are you overclocking it to?


----------



## blobster21 (May 7, 2007)

sorry i'm late about the reply, anyway i get only a mild overclock out of my BFG card : 600 core / 500 mem. I didn't bother to push things any higher....


----------

